# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Threads not being marked solved.

## JapanDave

I am seeing a lot of threads not being marked solved these days. Anyone else notice this?

----------


## TMS

I generally encourage people to mark their threads solved, but they don't always.

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah same here.

----------


## xladept

More and more it seems that you post a solution for them and never hear from them again!

----------


## Mordred

@xladept, that's the way of it sometimes.  I've often checked user's profiles to see whether or not they've been online since my last post and if they have, I've started calling them out on it.  I find this type of scenario even more disrespectful than not saying thanks via reps.  Oh well, there will always be people like that.  Just add them to the ignore user list.

----------


## xladept

That's a good idea and, since I don't solicit rep, at least closure would be something!

----------


## Mordred

@xladept, this thread for instance, the OP came in to look about an hour or so after my 2nd last post and then got off.  I'm betting I solved his/her problem but he/she couldn't have been bothered to let me know.  He/she will be getting an email saying there's been another post and hopefully they respond.  Either way, I'll call em out if I have too because I think it's common courtesy for OP that need help to acknowledge when help is give.  Too bad they don't know common courtesy.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Interesting comments.

Maybe the forum should have some functionality whereby one time users are automatically emailed if after 3 days no response (good or bad) has been made, pointing out that those who respond do so freely in their own time and common courtesy should be the  order of the day. Even just a 'thanks' and no rep points would be better than nothing.

Arlette for comment.....

----------


## arlu1201

Good point Richard.  Can be implemented, will work it out with the tech team.

----------


## Mordred

I agree Richard, it's not the reps that bother me here, it's the fact that before long people like that come to "expect" things without so much as a thank you.  I know that long time users aren't typically like that but some are (not naming names) and just recently I've helped someone with over 100 posts and I don't know for sure if their issue is resolved.  In the end though, if he/she doesn't respond and at least acknowledge that their problem is resolved, I will block him/her and never help him/her again.  I guess that's good enough too.

----------


## xladept

@Mordred - I PM'd this OP thread but have had no response.

----------


## Mordred

LoL, apparently I need to chill out now, didn't know I was hot.

----------


## BB1972

Maybe there's a lack of awareness from some OPs that the forum is "manned" on a voluntary basis? Regardless of that possibility, though, it's no excuse for sarcasm or rudeness. I can understand that "real life" things do sometimes get in the way - even after someone gets "the answer", they might not be able to check it straight away, but telling someone who has provided assistance to take a chill pill, and referring to their time as "precious" is just bang out of order.

I suppose there will be a few individuals like that in every walk of life, though.

----------


## Mordred

@BB1972, I've seen that more often than not and haven't responded after.  Now though, with a lot of forum experience as well as VBA experience, I don't feel that I should have to sit by idly while people come to *expect* to be helped.  Most of us have deadlines and most of us, at one point or another get "thrown under the bus" but just because a bus is slamming me, doesn't make your problem and vice-versa.

----------


## ussenterprise

Most of my posts are marked solved. There is one or two that are not. (Because they are not yet solved... Or... I haven't had the chance to visit them. But I am just strange, so...)

----------


## BB1972

:Smilie:  I firmly believe the appropriate response would have been along the lines of "Sorry - I've been too busy to check this - will let you know how I get on" - _maaaaaybe_ even with a "thanks" thrown in for good measure. Getting tetchy with someone who has tried to help just doesn't make any sense to me.

----------


## BB1972

@ussenterprise, you've no excuse not to visit your threads - not when you can travel at warp-speed  :Wink:

----------


## Mordred

strangeness is encouraged ussenterprise.

----------


## ussenterprise

> I firmly believe the appropriate response would have been along the lines of "Sorry - I've been too busy to check this - will let you know how I get on" - _maaaaaybe_ even with a "thanks" thrown in for good measure. Getting tetchy with someone who has tried to help just doesn't make any sense to me.



Whether I've marked my thread solved or not, (It's only one or two... one, I think...), I have always given rep. Which I consider to be thanks. And I think I have said "thanks" several times... (Am I going to have to go look? Warp Speed backwards? Or ~33 knots? Now I'm just confused...)

----------


## BB1972

@uss - I hope you don't think what you've quoted from me above is directed at you, as it isn't. It is (specifically) about a poster who told Mordred to take a chill pill; and is, in a broader sense, aimed towards others who go all Invisible Man after getting a solution.

My comment to you was meant to be a joke, due to your username. Live long and prosper, and all that  :Smilie:

----------


## InvisibleMan

@BB1972: there's no need to get personal; I'm here, I've just been busy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ussenterprise

> @uss - I hope you don't think what you've quoted from me above is directed at you, as it isn't. It is (specifically) about a poster who told Mordred to take a chill pill; and is, in a broader sense, aimed towards others who go all Invisible Man after getting a solution.
> 
> My comment to you was meant to be a joke, due to your username. Live long and prosper, and all that



Nononononononono. I know. I was just addressing your post in general. :D 
(I think I starred you on that one...)

[edit] Yep. I did star ya. :D

----------


## BB1972

> @BB1972: there's no need to get personal; I'm here, I've just been busy



Aaaaaah ha ha ha ha - brilliant!  :Smilie:  Sorry, I had no idea there was a member called InvisibleMan; but seriously - LOL!

----------


## TMS

Heh, heh ... embarrassing!?

----------


## Fotis1991

I have noticed that in 95% of the solutions that i have provided that were too difficults for me(in some of these maybe i had work for more than 3 hours), the op just dissapeared...No reply at all... Of course in this case(at least) i know that my suggestion worked for him-her..

Have anyone else noticed this?

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah several times.  I would have worked on a code for a few hours and strained myself out ( :Smilie:  ) but at the end either the person vanishes or just a thank you and no rep.  I should say, thank God, i got a thank you atleast.  :Smilie:

----------


## JapanDave

That is rare for you?  I have not recieved rep for code I wrote for 80% of my posts. Thems the breaks.

----------


## Fotis1991

> ...That is rare for you?



Exactly this i was trying to tell using my poor English..Is not rare at all! Special for difficult fotmulas that i suggested..

----------


## xladept

Mordred chases them down - and, I tried to chase one down with a PM.

----------


## anrichards22

If I ask a question that is solved by using an array formula is my thread solved if I get an answer that will work on 10 rows of data but is impractical on my actual data of 150,000 rows?
No disrespect intended.

----------


## BB1972

@anrichards, 

If the solution proposed is not practical for your purposes, I don't see any reason to mark your thread "Solved" - doing so may deter other members, who may be able to provide a solution that _does_ meet your requirements, from doing just that.

Hope this helps.

----------


## vlady

For me I always ask the OP and I think this is clear...


Based on your last post it seems that *you are satisfied with the solution(s) you've received* but you haven't marked your thread as "SOLVED".

How?
New quick method:
Select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Solved. To undo, select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Unsolved. 

Or you can use this way:

How to mark a thread Solved
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word Title you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save


and for the case of thread not being mark solved there are plenty now i notice not marking solved maybe the "Mark Solved" Option should be placed on more strategic location say before the thread title a button "SOLVED" but i think i have read a post regarding this one just don't remember if for marking solved.

----------


## TMS

I usually only ask an OP to mark a thread solved if they have indicated that the solution works for them and/or thanked me for the solution and/or given me positive rep for the solution BUT not marked the thread solved.

That's not to say that they never come back later because the real life workbook is an order of magnitude or two larger than the sample, has more rows, more columns, more sheets and more formulae ...

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

I have found in many instances that the OP will give you a file which does not have the same format as the original file.  So even though your solution works on the sample file, it doesnt work on the other and you have to rework the solution.  Hence, nowadays i ask the OP if the file matches the original file w.r.t format to avoid the double work.  This way, the solution should work when they replicate it on the original file.

----------


## xladept

Obviously not - did you continue your thread with that stipulation - where is your thread???

----------


## arlu1201

To whom is your statement directed to, xladept?

----------


## Alf

It seems you can’t even trust church members to behave properly these days.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ht-column.html

Or I could be wrong and the OP is an ardent Satanist this of course would explain his behaviour.

Alf

----------


## Mordred

Maybe it's just me but I don't see any behavioral issues there Alf.  What exactly are you referring to?

----------


## Alf

> What exactly are you referring to?



No feedback from OP and since he asked for help regarding church matters I expected it as a matter of common courtesy.

Alf

----------


## xladept

hi arlu my statement was at anrichards - I thought that I might be able to solve the problem.

----------


## Mordred

Gotchya Alf, I didn't look at the time stamps to notice that.

----------


## anrichards22

> Obviously not - did you continue your thread with that stipulation - where is your thread???




Xladept,

It was NOT meant as a criticism.
I am just trying to get a handle on the forum etiquette. 
There are some who take umbrage at an "OP" asking a question then the question evolving through the thread.
From a novice point of view it is very difficult to know how to frame a question because us novices really have no idea. 
As an example: If I don't know that I should be using an array formula AND I know very little about array formulas how would I possibly know if there is a difference between applying an array formula to 10 rows compared to 150,000 rows? 
If you (or any other guru) has the time to answer that is fantastic and I always thank people for giving assistance...it is after all a help forum, if someone is willing to help, fantastic. If someone is only willing to help to a point, fantastic. 
That being the case and back to my question and forum etiquette: does that mean my thread has been solved? Will the guru that assisted me take offense because their answer did not quite help me to solve my problem? 
Do I need to start another thread to ask how do I apply this formula to 150,000 rows instead of 10 rows?

It is helpful to know the etiquette so that us novices do not step on the toes of the gurus inadvertently.
What is that saying 'hell hath no fury like a guru scorned'....of course I am only joking so please do not take offense.

----------


## xladept

@ anrichards

Technically, I'm not a guru (but thank you very much (I am a teacher though)) - if it's that PDF thread then I don't think that I can help - but, if it isn't, I've had some luck with big files.

No, when you need big file help you should let all the contributors (via the thread) know it.  And, when you're not satisfied the thread is not solved and again you should let us know it.

If the formula works for 10 rows then is the problem in the time taken to calculate so many or is it in placing so many??

----------


## TMS

@anrichards22





> As an example: If I don't know that I should be using an array formula AND I know very little about array formulas how would I possibly know if there is a difference between applying an array formula to 10 rows compared to 150,000 rows?




Forum Rule No. 1 describes acceptable Thread Titles.  It also suggests that you ask an open question explaining what your problem is, or what you want to achieve, without making assumptions about the possible solution(s).  

After Rule No. 13, there are guidelines on how best to get a quick and accurate answer to your question.  Basically, as much relevant information as possible, without being too expansive ... bit of a fine balance.

So, if you have an array formula that isn't doing what you expect, it makes sense to refer to "array formula" in the thread title.  If the question is more general, then maybe not.  However, in my opinion, the fact that your spreadsheet has 150, 000 rows is an important factor and probably precludes an array formula.

As an example, I recently replied to a thread where I suggested using CONCATALL to concatenate 25 cells per row for 1400 rows  on each of two worksheets.  When I tested that idea, Excel fell over and completely locked up.  So, the solution that I finally offered was a VBA routine that put the formula into the first sheet and then converted to values, then the same to the second sheet, and then added a COUNTIF on each sheet.  Note that the question was in the Programming forum but I had offered a formula/UDF solution which proved impractical.  Pays to test  :Wink: 

I think the issue is more about scope creep and maybe 10 rows vs 150,000 rows isn't strictly a change of scope ... you still want to do the same thing ... but it is a level of detail that sure makes a difference.

I hope that helps.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Solus Rankin

I think most of them are probably cross posted.  They never check back because they got an answer from another site.  Quantity over quality.

----------


## xladept

Corporatization is anathema to both quality and variety - and that goes for those who are trapped in that mindset! :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## cfinch100

hi
I think all should be marked solved that are and reps given to you guys for giving ,us learners your time and knowledge, i myself appreciate all the help ive been given
many thanks to all
colin

----------


## anrichards22

@ TMS

The point I was trying to make is that what I think is a possible solution may not be the best solution, or in fact a solution at all.
For example: If I want to know what is the best route to swim from England to France and a guru suggests that instead of swimming I catch a plane is it against forum etiquette to start asking questions about how best to catch a plane from England to France in the same thread? Do I start a new thread?



@Xladept

I am NOT complaining about ANY of my threads not being answered.
I understand that this is a free forum and that people can choose to answer questions if they so desire.
I am grateful for any assistance that I receive.

FYI, I played around with the PDF problem for about 3 months before stumbling across a solution by accident! If the URL points to a PDF and PDF is entered as the file type, the code will work.

----------


## TMS

I'm not really sure to go with this without repeating old ground.  I don't think I saw the original thread that seems to form the basis of this discussion and, even if I did, I'm not sure I would say things differently.

If you spelt out your requirements from the outset and the solution offered doesn't match those requirements, then it is fair to say that the thread is not solved. If, on the other hand, you gave a "generic" statement of requirements, and the solution offered worked for the (small (?) sample of) data provided, you could probably argue that the original question *was* solved.

At that point, it is probably worth starting a new thread to generate more interest and input.  If you provide a link to the original thread as background, explain that this does not meet the requirements in the real world, give more details about that real world requirement, etc., I would hope you would get more practical answers to your problem.

Clearly, it is not possible for you to provide a data sample of 150,000 records so it is not practical for a solution to be destruction tested with that amount of data.  The solution provided was obviously offered with the best of intentions.

And sometimes the impact of high volume data is not always obvious.  I recently provided a solution for a client which involved sections of the worksheet being used as templates.  This included some Conditional Formatting which all worked very nicely in testing.  However, when the templates had been copied 40 times across the workbook and 20 or 30 times down, the formatting completely slugged the performance of the workbook.  As I said, not immediately obvious where the problem lay.

I'm not sure there is a black and white answer to your question and, at this point, I think I must draw a line.

Kind regards

TMS

----------


## anrichards22

TMS,

It would appear that my reference to an example (drawn from one of my own questions) is being interpreted as me complaining about the answer that I got.
I cannot stress enough that is NOT the case!!
Clearly it would appear that some take offense at the manner in which us "ops" ask our questions.
I am simply trying to point out that us ops don't intentionally set out to cause offense even when we sometimes change the goal posts.
If I mark a thread as solved chances are that no one else will reply.
If I start another thread continuing on from a supposedly solved thread chances are that I will not get any replies. Look through the forum and you can see this for yourself.

----------


## FDibbins

anrichards22, I cant speak for others, but I for 1, did not take your comment as complaining, but rather as a legitimate question regarding what you should do in that specific situation  :Smilie: 

And my answer to that question would be - if the answer does not completely resolve your question - then it does not resolve your question  :Smilie:   You should let whoever is helping you know that, perhaps based on the sample file you gave them to work on, their suggestion did indeed wok on that sample, however, your real life file is much larger, so how would they suggest that you modify their siggestion to suite your real data?

I would however also add (and this is a general comment, not aimed at you), that it happens all too often that some-one will post a sample file of their data, only to find out, like you did, that a better thought-out sample, that more closely matched their real data, would have served them better.  Even a mention that although the sample data represents the format/layout of their data, the real data is on x-differnt sheets, or y-different files or has xx-more rows and yy-more lines.

This helps us both out tremendously when working out options for members, instead of maybe frustrating 1 or both of the parties (sheesh why didnt you tell me this in the 1st place...oh boy, they have NO idea what I need).

I know its easy to sit on this side of the fence and say stuff like this, but the more info we get, the better can be the suggstions  :Smilie:

----------


## snb

Answering questions is as iterative a process as asking questions: in the process all participants are gradually approaching (not in a straight line) the goal.
The process not only contains the reduction of uncertainty of the content of the question but also the reduction of what is relevant in solving the question (and which circumstances should be mentioned). The latter assumes knowledge of the OP or the answerer that is mostly only clear afterwards (after the question has been 'resolved'). It's recommendable to start a question as simply as possible, but in the process you can become aware (the OP and/or answerer) that more circumstances are relevant. For some questions Office version is relevant, for some questions OS is relevant, for some questions international settings are relevant, for some question amount of date (because of Excel's or VBA's limitations), but all these circumstances are not relevant to all questions, so it would be redundant to mention those in every question.
Successive approximation is the process, so it's impossible to prescribe a 'best' procedure.

----------


## Mordred

Any mods or admin have a problem with the following canned reply?

*Common Courtesy Response*

Did this help your problem?  It has been noted that you have returned since the last post but didn't bother to respond to let us know if your issue is resolved.  Do you not see that doing so is a common courtesy to those that have taken time out of their day to help you for free?  

Continuing with such behavior will easily turn into helpers blocking you from being helped.  I'm sure you would NOT want this to happen to you in the future.

Thanks.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Any mods or admin have a problem with the following canned reply?
> 
> *Common Courtesy Response*



Hi Mordred.

I've no problem with the aim and overall sentiment however I think in a couple of places it comes over as a little brusque and judgmental and needs 'softening'. There are a few trigger phrases like 'didn't bother' which could be taken the wrong way. There may be all sorts of reasons the OP doesn't respond or 'bother'. Maybe a family crisis  or something which diverted their attention.

I'd be more comfortable with something like:

Did this help your problem? It's been noted that you have returned since the last post but haven't managed to let us know if your issue is resolved. As a matter of courtesy perhaps you'd like respond to those that have taken time out of their day to help you for free? 

I'm sure you can see that you're more likely to receive help a second time if you are remembered as someone who has offered thanks in the past. That's just human nature.

----------


## Mordred

Very nice Richard, I will change it post haste!

----------


## Mordred

*Common Courtesy Response*

Did this help your problem? It's been noted that you have returned since the last post but haven't managed to let us know if your issue is resolved. As a matter of courtesy perhaps you'd like to respond to those that have taken time out of their day to help you for free? 

I'm sure you can see that you're more likely to receive help a second time if you are remembered as someone who has offered thanks in the past. That's just human nature.

Thanks.


EDIT, Thanks Richard, I try to not be harsh but I totally get (now that you've pointed it out) how the original could have come across as a bit harsh.

----------


## Alf

I sometimes get the impression that the "new" OP assumes that as soon as the thread gets marked “Solved” they will get no more help if they later on realize they would like improvements on the “first” solution.

I’ve seen some forum members add comments like “if you got more problems don’t hesitate to post again”. This I think is a good practice especially if the OP only has only one or two postings to his name. 

I guess most of us have a subscription to all the threads we have been active in so even if a thread is marked “solved” any new activity will show up in the “Settings” window but are the "new" OPs aware of this fact?

Macro solutions involving “shuffling” of data makes me often wonder if I should suggest things like adding a line clearing all previous result before macro is run or if data should be sorted to several worksheets based on id or name then let the macro add sheet if one should be “missing”. Things that I did not know Excel could do when I started using this program but spending time in this forum I’ve learned a lot about how to get Excel to do what you want.

So to ask a proper question you need to know most of the answer this is sad but true.

Alf

----------


## FDibbins

Alf, I manually subscribe to only those threads I find interesting, or think I may want to refer to later, but if an OP adds to a thread (solved or otherwise), it will essentially be "bumped" back to the top, and the fact that I had some interaction in that thread will be shown by the green arrow.

You're last comment is very much on the mark, you just dont know what you dont know, our roll comes in, in advising on how to use (to the OP maybe) unknown functions, or guiding on how to use functions that they do know  :Smilie:

----------


## snb

In another forum 14 days after the thread has been started and if the status isn't solved the OP will get an automated email asking to mark the thread solved. Rather sensible.

----------


## TMS

@snb: what if it's not Solved?  Is there an option to mark it "Closed" or, more accurately, "Closed/Not Solved"?


Regards, TMS

----------


## snb

Like I indicated it's only a reminder to the OP. If it's not 'solved' the OP can decide to do nothing, but if it is 'solved' or the OP doesn't expect any reasonable suggestion anymore, or isn't interested anymore or whatever, (s)he can mark the thread as 'solved'. The only result being the increase of threads marked as 'solved' from the point of view of the OP.
I hardly dare to suggest to implement this by the 'tech' team.

----------


## TMS

@snb: fair enough.

----------

